# nissan 240 turbo kit for $2000



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello guys and girls, Gotham racing is underdeveluping a new turbo kit for ka240's I will let yall know when its done
We need a prototype car for the kit who ever does it gets a turbokit for $2,000. 
Thanks, John


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

why dont you use yours?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

sounds cool...keep us posted! Any type of specs for it yet?


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

well mine has a Sr so yea but specs I cant say YET! but soon


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Where are they located at? City and State? An do they have a website so I can look at some of their other stuff?


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

That would be awesome. All the kits now are 4grand, I was thinking about just piecing a kit together. Spearco has an intercooler kit for the 240 for 850 I figured the rest can't be too hard to find.....


----------



## Sil240 (Jun 14, 2003)

real-nissan.com


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy crap doods.. super old topic revived.. if i was ever to go ka24det, i would check on real-nissan.com


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I typed real-nissan.com and nothing happened it said it didn't exist what's up with that???


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Try www.realnissan.com


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

is gothamracing.com and yea specs on it are sweet


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know why I didn't think of that, Thanx...


----------

